# Upgraded Tivo Premiere for Sale



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I have an upgraded Tivo Premiere for sale. It has an internal Western Digital WD20EVDS. I do have the original disk as well. I've also done a complete Delete Everything, so it's just like you got it from the factory.
It's in very good condition, I just switched to Directv. 
Includes the original remote, and the bluetooth remote (And bluetooth dongle and cable)
I do NOT have the original packaging, and I don't believe I have the manuals (Those can be downloaded from Tivo's site of course). Lifetime is NOT on the unit.
Looking for $250 plus shipping from 04024. PM me if interested.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

What size of hard drive did you upgrade it to?
What is the size of the original hard drive?
Is a Tivo N wireless included in the price?
How old is the unit? 
What is the model of the unit?
Did you do a clear and delete on the old hard drive?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

replaytv said:


> What size of hard drive did you upgrade it to?
> What is the size of the original hard drive?
> Is a Tivo N wireless included in the price?
> How old is the unit?
> ...


The Western Digital WD20EVDS is a 2TB hard drive.
The original hard drive was 320GB.
It does NOT include a wireless n adapter (I do almost everything wired).
The Tivo is almost 2 years old (Got it in July of 2010).
It is the Tivo TCD746320 Premiere.
I have not done a Clear and Delete on the old hard drive. I HAVE on the current 2TB drive.


----------

